# my new loft



## jang786 (May 22, 2007)

.................


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

nice loft. are you gonna use it for breeding or racers? hows the chicken wire working for you? some people dont like it , thats what i have in my loft and it works great for me, havent had any problems yet.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

im guessing is for breeding? since i dont see any trap


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like that, nice and open, you may want to put plastic on it in winter depending on where you live.... one thing... MORE PERCHES!, add as many that will fit, you should have more perches than you have birds, and I forsee you getting more, so might as well put the perches in now.


----------



## jang786 (May 22, 2007)

.................


----------



## jang786 (May 22, 2007)

.................


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

realy nice pigeons. is your hen unbanded?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice birds with a lot of room to grow! Good luck with breeding them and keep us updated with pictures! We like pictures around here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree a very pretty pair to start with there


----------

